# My Fancy Goldfish!



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

So I got some fancy goldfish for my 55 gallon tank finally. I ended up getting five, yes I know one too many but I could not turn down these little guys (and when I say little I mean little). I have no problem upping filtration and water changes. If anything goes down hill care wise I will rehome the fifth one. No worries. 
I ended up getting 1 deep orange fantail, 1 black moor, 2 ryukin (one white one orange), and 1 orange/brown bubble eye (I can never resist the bubble eyes, they are my all time favorite). I will be keeping a close eye on the bubble eye to make sure the others are not hogging the food or anything, he is doing great so far. 
Here they are, I named them after tree types.
Cedar:

Aspen:

Hickory:

Spruce:

Chestnut:

The gang:


Their tank:


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice looking tank.

R


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i feed my by hand so everyone gets their fair share.nice looking fish.nice tank.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Goldfish are doing great, they are growing too.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

forgot to warn you.bubble eyes and sharp plastic plants = pop. you may want to switch to silk.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1. You may also run into problems with the small sharp substrate - not only can it pose a danger to bubble-eyes, but as they grow, they might swallow it. I find that sand, bare bottom, or large round tumbled river stones are a better option.  

The fish are lovely!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> +1. You may also run into problems with the small sharp substrate - not only can it pose a danger to bubble-eyes, but as they grow, they might swallow it. I find that sand, bare bottom, or large round tumbled river stones are a better option.
> 
> The fish are lovely!


 I was planning on changing the décor when they get a little bigger, just have not decided on what my next choice will be.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Super duper. Can't wait to see it! I bet they are some happy goldies. It's so nice to see people giving them the space and care that they need!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

A little update.
They have gotten about twice as big as when I first got them, I also freed up some space in their tank and removed the slate and moved the plants around. For Christmas I am also planning on replacing the gravel with black sand.


----------

